# 2017 Cages You've Made



## Blue eyes (Jan 1, 2017)

Each year we start a new thread to show off our rabbit cages. Not only is it fun to see everyone's cages, it is also useful for new bunny owners.

Whether you've made a cage out of cube grids, exercise pen, xl dog crate, old furniture or any combination, we'd love to see it!

:big wink:As always, let's avoid :shhhh: discussion as much as possible.:shhhh: 

:weee: We want this thread to be full of photos! :nicethread.​
:wiggle So let's see your cages!!!! :wiggle​


----------



## stevesmum (Jan 1, 2017)

Here are a couple photos of my temporary setup for bonding. Two side by side near identical enclosures about 2-3 inches apart. I use an x pen for extra protection when one or the other bunny is having their out time, so that they can't get to each other through the grids. I sincerely hope this is just a temporary thing because it takes up a bit of space- 8 feet long by 2.5 feet wide.


----------



## Bambii (Jan 2, 2017)

So far this is my hunny girls cage. Still needing improvements


----------



## BlackMiniRex (Jan 2, 2017)

I bought Andy a dog play pen (it's nice, I can use it for indoor and outdoor use) he also has a dog crate attached to the playpen. I keep him in his dog crate at night. Still not sure if Andy can jump over the playpen, he hasn't gotten out yet so that's good


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 2, 2017)

Just an x-pen for now.


----------



## rhianna (Jan 4, 2017)

Two tiny fluffballs have taken over my room. I blocked off about 1/3 of it to contain my bed (which they would pee all over if given the chance) and everything I care about. The rest is free for hopping/destroying. There's a baby gate in the doorway and their cage is never closed. Unfortunately they spend most of their time inside (or on the shelf underneath) of it anyways because they've gotten super lazy with age. I am away at college most months now so my mom hangs out with them and cares for them. This setups was easier for her to clean and maintain than the condo they had previously.


----------



## Blue eyes (Feb 18, 2017)

This isn't a permanent cage. It was used for a couple weeks while we were on vacation at a cabin.

Also.... bumping this thread. Please add more photos for the benefit of others visiting this site. :wiggle


----------



## stevesmum (Feb 18, 2017)

Well here is my current setup for Cali. I incorporated that weird "wet bar" cabinet. Blocked off the water lines in there so she can't get at them but still has a little cave to hide in. One issue though is that I want to put something soft in there for her to lie on but she likes to dig and destroy. I tried a memory foam bath mat but she killed it. I don't want her eating pieces of that either. So any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## katiecrna (Feb 18, 2017)

stevesmum said:


> Well here is my current setup for Cali. I incorporated that weird "wet bar" cabinet. Blocked off the water lines in there so she can't get at them but still has a little cave to hide in. One issue though is that I want to put something soft in there for her to lie on but she likes to dig and destroy. I tried a memory foam bath mat but she killed it. I don't want her eating pieces of that either. So any suggestions are welcome.





Maybe get rid of the bottom cc cubes and put a big rug down. I bought a nonslip one from target that was pretty cheap.


----------



## stevesmum (Feb 18, 2017)

The picture is sideways I don't know why. The floor of her enclosure is a utility mat from a hardware store, and it's hard. She used to have a cushier one but started chewing it. What I am looking for is a smallish mat that she can sleep on, but can chew if she feels like it. Something made of grass or the like. The ones they sell in the pet store are too small. And of course a lot of stuff is treated with god knows what. So I'm kind of stumped.

Sorry I know this is not a discussion thread. Will start a new one..


----------



## Blue eyes (Feb 21, 2017)

Always like to include this one on this thread. It isn't mine but may serve as inspiration!


----------



## Azerane (Feb 21, 2017)

Here's my cage, it hasn't changed since I built it for Bandit, I bought extra grids ages ago to make the second level taller, just haven't done it yet. And now there is a playpen attached to the front, whereas Bandit had almost whole-house access.


----------



## RavenousDragon (Feb 22, 2017)

Mine haven't changed either, but my two live in these all day while we are gone- but get free run of the apartment in the morning (from 5 am to about 9 am) and in the evenings (from about 5 pm to 10 pm)- longer if we have a day off! Ignore how messy my apartment is in the picture- it's not normally this bad. We were in the middle of re-organizing.  And of course Whiskey likes to spread his hay all over the floor so it looks like we never clean.


----------



## flemish giant (Mar 5, 2017)

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1488767701.049121.jpg

All I need is a rabbit now. Lol. Really proud of this C and C cage.


----------



## steph66419 (Mar 8, 2017)

I have all this right now. It looks bland, trying to figure out what more I can do for it. He seems to really enjoy it though. Which is all that matters right now  when I'm not home I just close the second part of the cage so he can still run around and play.

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1489014398.843980.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1489014414.149523.jpg


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 8, 2017)

steph66419 said:


> I have all this right now. It looks bland, trying to figure out what more I can do for it. He seems to really enjoy it though. Which is all that matters right now  when I'm not home I just close the second part of the cage so he can still run around and play.
> 
> View attachment 18588
> 
> View attachment 18589



Looks good! Be careful though - he may decide to make the hay bin into a litter box. You can just put the hay directly in the litter box. They like to munch while they potty.


----------



## Gadget (Mar 8, 2017)

I don't own any bunnies but this is the setup for my foster momma and 9 kits... she started in the pen and then once I knew she wasn't a chewer she now has the full room. I plan on giving her more high areas so she can get away from the babies for breaks but open to any other suggestions anyone might have!


----------



## steph66419 (Mar 11, 2017)

Blue eyes said:


> Looks good! Be careful though - he may decide to make the hay bin into a litter box. You can just put the hay directly in the litter box. They like to munch while they potty.




Thanks for the info! I'll be sure to do that


----------



## hamsterdance (May 7, 2017)

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1494177716.223186.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1494177734.630017.jpg


These are my rabbits cages- I'm hoping to connect them soon since the grey lion head females mate just passed  so I am hoping to bond her with my lop pair. Cross our fingers but bonding seems to be going very well so far, no fights and lots of grooming each other!


----------



## Alek (May 9, 2017)

I unfortunately have to work on a serious budget since I'm disabled. So my cages aren't ever pretty, but they are functional and my rabbits seem to always enjoy them. This is Sadie's new night cage, it's a work in progress as I haven't been able to add her shelves and other toys since it's so late (11pm) and they need to be cleaned (I at least added her favorite baseball). I've got other NIC panels I attach onto the cage during the day so she can run around my office safely. I know she'll be very happy once the shelves are up, given she's quite the little climber. The rug is a camping rug that can be hosed down outside if accidents are made. Note to viewers, yes, her litter box is dirty, it's a brand new cage, and she has a horrible habit of accidents when it comes to new set up +a clean litter pan. So I leave the filthy one in a few days until she adjusts herself. She seems to be pretty happy with her new digs so far, especially her little hidden house.


----------



## Skavatar (May 16, 2017)

Had this plywood already, 27" X 52"






Bought some foam playmats at the dollar store, $2.





some 2x4 i had sitting around, for a border, cut large trash bags open and placed 2 layers for waterproofing.





wire cage with door


----------



## Blue eyes (May 16, 2017)

^ Be careful with the plastic bags. I'd be surprised if bunny doesn't start chewing them at some point. :eats:

You may want to consider getting a piece of rolled linoleum instead. They have super cheap options. Just be sure the 2 x 4s cover the edge of the lino.

Your bunny's a cutie!


----------



## hamsterdance (May 19, 2017)

^ Just to add for the rolled linoleum- you could probably do the cage for $5, I did my rabbits entire room for about $50 so it is so affordable and easy to clean if there happens to be an accident or mess! Highly recommend


----------



## stevesmum (Jun 6, 2017)

Well it was time for an upgrade because we took a break from bonding these two due to one getting out while the other was having exercise time and they had a fight. That was a month ago. Also my maternity leave is almost up and I will feel better leaving them all day if they have more space. My husband built a wall out of spruce and chicken wire to divide this area of our basement. We are switching the rabbits between enclosures every 24 hours or so, to prevent them becoming overly territorial. We will try bonding again soon. I will add some tubes and other fun stuff as ideas strike me.


----------



## bekabook91 (Jul 4, 2017)

It's been years since I've had buns but recently adopted a bonded pair (sisters, actually). It was so nice to adopt and know that they already loved each other, were spayed, and had all their shots taken care of. 

I managed to find an entertainment center for free on craigslist but then spent a lot on materials and paint (I wanted to make sure it'd be safe for them to chew- ended up using a mixture of chalk paint and milk paint). Finally finished it and they looooove it. 

I made sure the lighting was recessed with a metal shell and they have no access to any wires. I've watched carefully and they've never bothered the lights at all.


----------



## mallowford5 (Sep 15, 2017)

the cages are so cool. anyone who got a shelter outside? im thinking like bike shed or small garden shed for my bunnies.  pictures pleaseeeee.!


----------



## mallowford5 (Sep 17, 2017)

This so cool! Maybe I can make a simple cage like that.


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 17, 2017)

mallowford5 said:


> the cages are so cool. anyone who got a shelter outside? im thinking like bike shed or small garden shed for my bunnies.  pictures pleaseeeee.!



Since most of the pics here are indoors, the following page can offer you a peek at some good outdoor housing (also has a few indoor, but most is outdoor):
http://pinterest.com/catcatxx/rabbit-housing-wall-of-fame/


----------



## mallowford5 (Sep 18, 2017)

Blue eyes said:


> Since most of the pics here are indoors, the following page can offer you a peek at some good outdoor housing (also has a few indoor, but most is outdoor):
> http://pinterest.com/catcatxx/rabbit-housing-wall-of-fame/




Yeah, I've been checking previous threads you gave me. and i only found one outside cage. this pinterest page is cool. thanks blue eyes!:wiggle


----------



## mallowford5 (Sep 21, 2017)

Blue eyes said:


> Always like to include this one on this thread. It isn't mine but may serve as inspiration!



This is really nice I wish I have one for my bunnies. really cute.


----------



## Baracuda56 (Oct 1, 2017)

Plain jane nothing fancy here just your normal outdoor cages for our last 2 Flemish Giants we had hubby builds um as fast as i tell him to we use whatever wood we have laying around saves us alot of money and only have to spend on wire. Cages are 5ft & 6ft long by 3ft wide the bucks cage is the 5ft long and the doe's is the 6ft long both have hide huts attached and i could open the tops of the hut and open the front end of the cage as well with ease of cleaning. We no longer have the Flemish Giants and our new Continental German Giant Doe will be going in the Flemish Doe's cage till spring where she will be upgraded to a much larger cage due to being bred. And a much larger cage will be built to house all the babies once there weaned from mom.
Rosie our Netherland Dwarf lives in the house with us she use to live in a outdoor shed in a tiny little 2x2ft cage, now she lives in a roomy 4 1/2ft x 2 1/2ft cage and she just LOVES zooming around in there and playing with all her toys and loves her free time out of the cage as well. Like i said nothing fancy but they have a good life and get lots of love and attention.


----------



## Lucky_2017 (Dec 29, 2017)

This is my spoilt Dutch Lops expanded cage.
Mind the bins on the top, the are for sawdust and hay 

View attachment IMG_1514536244.917956.jpg


----------

